# Can bettas eat ants?



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

So I've been watching this one small ant on the wall all day because he comes and goes right. And I realized something: My betta starts flaring and "chasing" the ant every time he sees it. He literally goes nuts! So I was wondering: Can bettas eat ants? o.o


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I would think no. It may be bad for him!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a huge problem with those small black ants in my house and they fall in my tanks and drown all the time. My Betta's won't eat them, I have to scoop them out. 
I would think it to not be a good idea though in case they have ingested ant poison at all.


----------

